# [SOLVED] I need a new motherboard.....



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello I just resonantly turned on my computer to a dead mobo and cpu due too DYNEX Sliver Thermal Compound running down my socket and motherboard.

I'm not sure what too do...

Should I call DYNEX and threaten them to replace my cpu because of there product damaged my computer ? Being I only put a pea of compound in the center of cpu there was NO WAY it was too much. I've never had or seen this happen till now.

If you guy don't mind helping me that is, I'll need some help finding a motherboard to put in this HP tower and a cpu as/ well. Even know... I just bought a cpu. Newegg will not replace this cpu due too it not being the cpu's fault. So I'm out about 150 dollars then automatically for that cpu, but I'll live, I'm really sad about it.

I really need help soon please. 

Here is all my information.

HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, AAHD2-HY (Holly) - c02966470 - HP Business Support Center

HP Pavilion p7-1200 Desktop PC series*-* HP Pavilion p7-1210 Desktop PC Product Specifications - c03157407 - HP Business Support Center

motherboard
Manufacturer: Pegatron
Form factor: uATX: 24.38 cm (9.6 inches) x 24.38 cm (9.6 inches)
Chipset: AMD Hudson-D2 FCH
Memory sockets: 2 x DDR3
Front side bus speeds: 100 MHz UMI (Unified Media Interface)
Processor socket: FM1
Expansion Slots:
PCI-Express Generation 2 speed
1 PCI Express x16
3 PCI Express x1
1 PCI Express Mini Card x1


I want a motherboard that can support 8cores.. I pretty much have everything else I could probably get a new case but that's extra money. But if I should buy another case then I will. Thanks for reading, god bless you.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Will this fit inside the case ? 

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

If you applied the thermal compound yourself then Dynex is void of any responsibility and if there was any warranty you probably voided it by removing the CPU.
Your old Mobo is uATX so it is highly doubtful the ATX Mobo you linked to would physically fit into your OEM case. To use the Mobo/CPU you linked to you would need a minimum of a Mid-Tower case, and most likely a new PSU, will be required.
Changing the Mobo will also require a reinstall of the OS, unless the Mobo is an identical match for your old one, and you will need a retail version of Windows for that.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> If you applied the thermal compound yourself then Dynex is void of any responsibility and if there was any warranty you probably voided it by removing the CPU.
> Your old Mobo is uATX so it is highly doubtful the ATX Mobo you linked to would physically fit into your OEM case. To use the Mobo/CPU you linked to you would need a minimum of a Mid-Tower case, and most likely a new PSU, will be required.
> Changing the Mobo will also require a reinstall of the OS, unless the Mobo is an identical match for your old one, and you will need a retail version of Windows for that.


Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan

Newegg.com - ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Silent Pro RS850-AMBAJ3-US 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX

I'm going to buy these above and I'll put my HP hdd, dvd drive, gpu, ram inside that case above. I know I''m losing but I'm winning in the long run. 

What would be a good after market fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

You're definitely winning. Don't forget the OS.
I would suggest a SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair PSU for insured quality.

Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply

Newegg.com - XFX PRO850W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80 Plus Silver Certified 850 Watt Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> You're definitely winning. Don't forget the OS.
> I would suggest a SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair PSU for insured quality.
> 
> Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply
> ...


what about the cpu fan ?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*update*



Dev in need said:


> what about the cpu fan ?


Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER X6 Elite RR-X6NN-18PK-R1 Honeycomb Design 120mm Long Life Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan

Newegg.com - ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS

Newegg.com - AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX

How are are we looking now ?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Everything looks good and compatible so far. 

What are you using for ram and a GPU?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



shotgn said:


> Everything looks good and compatible so far.
> 
> What are you using for ram and a GPU?


I have this

Newegg.com - AMD Performance Edition 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AP38G1608U2K

and I have this

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

and

Newegg.com - Seagate ST310005N1A1AS-RK 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

and

Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Everything looks good


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



shotgn said:


> Everything looks good


Great to know, I just signed up for some help buying this, I'll be gaming and encoding video hardcore in about 60 days.  If I'm lucky enough not to break it while building.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

If you want an aftermarket CPU Cooler, I use and recommend the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus.
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7

But if no overclocking is involved, the stock HSF that comes with your new processor should be sufficient.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



shotgn said:


> Everything looks good


I'm reading a lot of bad reviews on this motherboard I'm not sure if I'll get that one or not ://


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> If you want an aftermarket CPU Cooler, I use and recommend the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus.
> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7
> 
> But if no overclocking is involved, the stock HSF that comes with your new processor should be sufficient.


Have you seen these stock fans they're junk....

Was my after market fan bad ?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

This is a good alternative
Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

The HSF you chose will work fine. toothman may have not seen your link to it.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



shotgn said:


> This is a good alternative
> Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> 
> The HSF you chose will work fine. toothman may have not seen your link to it.


I'm reading all the comments and man there are so many people talking real trash on these mobos. Like every single one, but some have there good and bad comments but when somebody tells me to watch what I buy and that its a waste of money I get a little freaked out.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

You have to take those reviews with a grain of salt. Keep in mind....alot are novices. Plus it depends on the configuration they use. Parts and so forth. I have used about 6 of the sabertooth model boards. Both intel and amd. I have yet to have one come back or go bad.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Dev in need said:


> Have you seen these stock fans they're junk....
> 
> Was my after market fan bad ?


Sorry I somehow missed it. That looks like a great HSF, albeit I think the Hyper 212 Plus/EVO could do 95% as well for $20 less.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Just paid for that case and I took back my 600W PSU and 550 Ti GTX and got a 560 GTX 2GB. 

I'll buy:

Motherboard 2nd
PSU 3rd

CPU and FAN 4th


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

You can skip the CPU fan if you don't intend to OC.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

I got my HP computer working again>

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD A8-3850 11 °C
Llano 32nm Technology
RAM
6.00 GB DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
PEGATRON CORPORATION 2ACF (P0) 37 °C
Graphics
COMPAQ FP7317 ([email protected])
AMD Radeon HD 6550D (HP) 10 °C
Hard Drives
977GB Seagate ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device (SATA) 32 °C
Optical Drives
hp DVD A DH16ABSH SATA CdRom Device
WD Virtual CD 1110 USB Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

I'm still buidling a gaming rig as well.

So what would be a good Hard Drive to use with a gaming computer ? 

And can I use a blu-ray drive as a DVD/ CD Burner as well. As a blu-ray burner ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

WD are the preferred Hdd's bu Seagate are also good now.
A Blu-Ray drive will do CD/DVD burning. Burning Blu-Ray can be very costly and Blu-Ray, as far as I'm concerned, offers no better quality than DVD's.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> WD are the preferred Hdd's bu Seagate are also good now.
> A Blu-Ray drive will do CD/DVD burning. Burning Blu-Ray can be very costly and Blu-Ray, as far as I'm concerned, offers no better quality than DVD's.


Just wanted the blu-ray drive to ripp blu-rays I own into MKVs. 

WD's 1TB HDD are at Bestbuy I may buy one there. This Seagate HDD I have has a bad rep on newegg. But what doesn't with these buyer everybody says bad stuff about everything on that site.

Will this work ? Western Digital - Caviar Black 1TB Internal Serial ATA Hard Drive for Desktops - WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

You can rip with a Blu-Ray player.
That Hdd should be good.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Which Winodw's 7 should I get ?

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional

or

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

Windows 7 Ultimate (includes 32-bit & 64-bit versions)

(32 and 64 bit) are both in one package I would guess. Assuming, thats correct.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

7 Home Premium will do what you need for much less: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> 7 Home Premium will do what you need for much less: Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


Do think this motherboard is any good ?

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Its a bit cheaper, maybe even a better brand ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Asus & Giagbyte Mobo's are top quality with great support. If that one has the features you want then your good.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> Asus & Giagbyte Mobo's are top quality with great support. If that one has the features you want then your good.


It seems to be everything I want, all I want to know is it'll handle this cpu correctly Newegg.com - AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

That board supports the 8150 with BIOS update F3 or above, so you shouldn't have a problem. No one in the Newegg reviews seems to complain about compatibility with any other FX processors, so worst case scenario is that you have to flash BIOS.

GIGABYTE - Support & Downloads - CPU Support List - Motherboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

You "shuld be good with that Mobo/CPU but if a Bios flash is needed for a Mobo to support a CPU, the Bios update has to be done with a compatible CPU.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Okay I just got a few things off newegg...

I hope the aftermarket fan and the motherboard work with this fx cpu.. heres what I got...

In total.

Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+
Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners
Newegg.com - AMD Performance Edition 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AP38G1608U2K
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

=======

I'm lacking enough funds this week too buy.

1. HDD
2. PSU
3. CPU
-----------------

I think I've almost got everything though... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Looks like it's going to come out well. The Hyper 212 EVO is fully compatible with AM3+ mobos. If it's going to be your first time installing a HSF, it'll be a pain the neck but it'll work.

For PSU a 650w or better is ideal for the GTX 560. Corsair's TX650 is on sale right now and is a great option:
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
sale ends on 6/8


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> Looks like it's going to come out well. The Hyper 212 EVO is fully compatible with AM3+ mobos. If it's going to be your first time installing a HSF, it'll be a pain the neck but it'll work.
> 
> For PSU a 650w or better is ideal for the GTX 560. Corsair's TX650 is on sale right now and is a great option:
> Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
> sale ends on 6/8


Now all I have too do is find a thing showing me how to install this Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO... To my AM3+ Socket.

Anybody know a good video that would show me the best way too install this cooler ?

And I'm trying to find a good hdd.. What should I get ?

My hdd in my HP tower is dying, its making grinding sounds and such.. So I'm not using that.

I seen a 750 GB for like 94 dollars but I wasn't really sure, if its a good drive or not. 

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Green WD7500AARX 750GB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

I also need to find a good wifi card.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Youtube is probably the best resource for visual tutorials on HSF installation:
install hyper 212 evo am3+ - YouTube.

For HDD, stick with 7200-RPM drives. Here's a good one on sale right now:
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> Youtube is probably the best resource for visual tutorials on HSF installation:
> install hyper 212 evo am3+ - YouTube.
> 
> For HDD, stick with 7200-RPM drives. Here's a good one on sale right now:
> Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


Thats almost the same drive thats dying in my HP computer, I'm not too sure about seagate anymore.. There hard drives seem to suck bad...


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

I also can't find a video that seems to help with what I've got. I'm really not sure I'll be able to use this cooler being I'm not able to install the thing.... 

Maybe I should take this to a local computer store that builds computers and pay them to install this thing ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

getting the thermal paste on and the correct amount will be harder than installing the cooler.

make sure you build out side of the case first which will help in installing the cooler.

simple steps for cooler installation are.

put back plate on back of motherboard
put thermal paste on cpu
attach cooler aligning with backplate
screw in cooler by turning one screw slightly then the opposite screw slightly then the other screws and keep going around until all screws are tightend up the same and the cooler does not wiggle or move and there are no gaps.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Hey guys I got my I've done it. I've got the computer built.

Anybody have any idea about updating the bios ?

Should I update the bios ? 

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
AMD Processor
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 (9-9-9-28)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX (AM3r2) 41 °C
Graphics
SANYO LCD ([email protected])
2048MB GeForce GTX 560 (EVGA) 32 °C
Hard Drives
977GB Seagate ST310005 24AS SATA Disk Device (SATA) 30 °C
Optical Drives
WD Virtual CD 1110 USB Device
ASUS DRW-24B1ST c SATA CdRom Device
Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio

CPU
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0
AMD Processor
Cores 1
Threads 1
Name AMD Processor
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor
Family F
Extended Family 15
Model 1
Extended Model 1
Stepping 2
Instructions MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, AMD 64
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1890 RPM
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 16 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 2048 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 8192 KBytes
Core 0

I built the computer my self I didn't use the after market fan I just, used the stock fan. Had no clue how the other one would install without messing things up.

Everything seems to be running well, I used the OS and HDD from my old computer.

Anybody have anymore advice about the updating the bios, I heard you can really mess your motherboard up if the power goes off while updating the bios....


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

There's no need to flash your BIOS unless there is a specific issue you have reason to believe it may resolve. The risk of ruining your motherboard is very low as long as you do it properly, but enough that you should avoid it if it's not necessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

The OEM fan will be quite capable if no OC'ing is involved.
Leave the Bios as is.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> You can skip the CPU fan if you don't intend to OC.


I just checked the cpu temp in the bios and its at 52 C just in the bios. I have no idea why its getting so hot. I can't watch the temps with that Speccy software because it doesn't say anything about the cpu temps in there. Only the bios.

What should I do ?

It seems really high for just setting there. Maybe the stock fan was a bad idea ?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Try CPUID's HWMonitor:
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> Try CPUID's HWMonitor:
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


I also looked into my system to check my ram and I don't think my ram is working correctly. Installed memory (RAM): 8.00 GB (3.95 GB usable) < Doesn't that mean one of my 4 GB sticks is dead ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Are you using the OEM cooler? Are you certain it is mounted properly? I believe AMD uses a "cover" over the thermal pad, did you remove it?
What PSU did you use?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> Are you using the OEM cooler? Are you certain it is mounted properly? I believe AMD uses a "cover" over the thermal pad, did you remove it?
> What PSU did you use?


Yup its the OEM Stock fan that came with that 8 core AMD cpu, I installed it the best I could. It was very easy.....

The thermal matter was already on the fan I double checked.

The PSU I got was that SeaSonic 850 watt psu you told me about it works great by the way.

It seems as though this bench marking tool says my cpu temps are at 40 C most of the time. The bios says its at 48 and 50 C. Doesn't seem to really go any higher then that...

I just got a very nice blu-ray writer drive everything seems stable the case fans seem like they do not spin very fast at all.

I'll let you see it.

CPUID HWMonitor Report

```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
HWMonitor version 1.1.9.0
Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard Model SABERTOOTH 990FX (0x0000045B - 0xEA31EDC0)
LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
LPCIO Vendor ITE
LPCIO Model IT8721
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x90
LPCIO Chip ID 0x8721
LPCIO Revision ID 0x1
Config Mode I/O address 0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0x4
Config Mode registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 87 21 01 00 00 00 99 09 C0 00 00 00 9F 00 00 00 
30 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 02 90 02 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 02 00 00 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290
 
Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hardware monitor ITE IT8721
Voltage 0 11.68 Volts [0xEA] (+12V)
Voltage 1 4.89 Volts [0xE9] (+5V)
Voltage 2 0.85 Volts [0x47] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 3 1.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN3)
Voltage 4 2.60 Volts [0xD9] (VIN4)
Voltage 5 3.13 Volts [0xD1] (+3.3V)
Voltage 6 0.19 Volts [0x10] (VIN6)
Voltage 7 1.54 Volts [0x80] (VIN7)
Voltage 8 1.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN8)
Temperature 0 43°C (109°F) [0x2B] (CPU)
Temperature 1 31°C (87°F) [0x1F] (Mainboard)
Fan 0 1997 RPM [0x152] (CPU)
Fan PWM 0 0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
Fan PWM 1 0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
Fan PWM 2 0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)
Register space LPC, base address = 0x0290
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 19 06 FF 02 00 00 00 00 00 80 58 0F 07 52 FF FF 
10 AB 57 2A 77 C7 80 00 00 01 FF FF 6D BF 95 95 95 
20 EA E9 47 8B D9 D1 10 80 8B 2B 1F 80 80 CC AE AE 
30 92 C4 6F BB 8F B5 76 F3 A7 75 42 AE 2A FA 03 5A 
40 73 C2 96 BD 6C 95 5F 40 AD 6A D4 00 FF FF FF FF 
50 2F 18 7F 7F 7F 40 00 00 90 00 38 12 60 00 00 00 
60 80 14 46 0C A0 41 00 FF 7F 7F 7F 80 00 00 00 FF 
70 80 00 7F FF 00 41 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 02 9C 
90 FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0 B4 AF AF AF AF AF AF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Hardware monitor NVIDIA NVAPI
Voltage 0 0.88 Volts [0x36B] (VIN0)
Temperature 0 29°C (84°F) [0x1D] (TMPIN0)
Fan 0 1200 RPM [0x4B0] (FANIN0)
Fan PWM 0 30 pc [0x1E] (FANPWMIN0)
 
Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Number of processors 1
Number of threads 8
APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 0 
-- Core 0 
-- Thread 0 0
-- Core 1 
-- Thread 0 1
-- Core 2 
-- Thread 0 2
-- Core 3 
-- Thread 0 3
-- Core 4 
-- Thread 0 4
-- Core 5 
-- Thread 0 5
-- Core 6 
-- Thread 0 6
-- Core 7 
-- Thread 0 7
Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 8 (max 8)
Number of threads 8 (max 8)
Name AMD FX-8150
Codename Zambezi
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor 
Package Socket AM3+ (942)
CPUID F.1.2
Extended CPUID 15.1
Core Stepping OR-B2
Technology 32 nm
TDP Limit 124 Watts
Core Speed 1404.7 MHz
Multiplier x FSB 7.0 x 200.7 MHz
Stock frequency 3600 MHz
Instructions sets MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP
L1 Data cache 8 x 16 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache 4 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4 x 2048 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L3 cache 8 MBytes, 64-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
Min FID 7.0x
# of P-States 7
P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0x17 - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (19.50x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0x14 - VID 0x16 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.275 V)
P-State FID 0x11 - VID 0x1B - IDD 11 (16.50x - 1.212 V)
P-State FID 0xB - VID 0x25 - IDD 8 (13.50x - 1.087 V)
P-State FID 0x5 - VID 0x30 - IDD 7 (10.50x - 0.950 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x38 - IDD 5 (7.00x - 0.850 V)
PStateReg 0x800001B5-0x0000161A
PStateReg 0x800001B5-0x00001617
PStateReg 0x80000176-0x00002C14
PStateReg 0x8000016A-0x00003611
PStateReg 0x80000153-0x00004A0B
PStateReg 0x80000141-0x00006005
PStateReg 0x8000012D-0x0000704C
PStateReg 0x00000000-0x00000000
Package Type 0x1
Model 00
String 1 0x0
String 2 0x0
Page 0x0
CmpCap 7
Base TDP 14 Watts
Boosted P-States 2
Max non-turbo ratio 18.00x
Max turbo ratio 21.00x
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 4
Attached device PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 5
 
Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU Thread 0 
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x00080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000010 0x00000100 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00900
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D325087
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 1 
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x01080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000011 0x00000100 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D2B712B
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 2 
APIC ID 2
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 2, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x02080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000012 0x00000101 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000004
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D3232BC
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 3 
APIC ID 3
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 3, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x03080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000013 0x00000101 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0C8AA715
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 4 
APIC ID 4
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 4, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x04080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000014 0x00000102 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D1A286C
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 5 
APIC ID 5
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 5, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x05080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000015 0x00000102 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000004
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D145C08
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 6 
APIC ID 6
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 6, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x06080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000016 0x00000103 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000004
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D1E89CE
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
CPU Thread 7 
APIC ID 7
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 7, Thread ID 0
Type 02020001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level 8000001Eh
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x0000000D 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x00000001 0x00600F12 0x07080800 0x1E98220B 0x178BFBFF
0x00000002 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000005 0x00000040 0x00000040 0x00000003 0x00000000
0x00000006 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x0000000D 0x00000007 0x00000340 0x000003C0 0x40000000
0x80000000 0x8000001E 0x68747541 0x444D4163 0x69746E65
0x80000001 0x00600F12 0x10000000 0x01C9BFFF 0x2FD3FBFF
0x80000002 0x20444D41 0x74285846 0x382D296D 0x20303531
0x80000003 0x68676945 0x6F432D74 0x50206572 0x65636F72
0x80000004 0x726F7373 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x00202020
0x80000005 0xFF20FF18 0xFF20FF30 0x10040140 0x40020140
0x80000006 0x64000000 0x64004200 0x08008140 0x0040C140
0x80000007 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x000003D9
0x80000008 0x00003030 0x00000000 0x00004007 0x00000000
0x80000009 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000A 0x00000001 0x00010000 0x00000000 0x000014FF
0x8000000B 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000C 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000D 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000000F 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000010 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000011 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000012 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000013 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000014 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000015 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000016 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000017 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000018 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000019 0xF020F018 0x64000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001A 0x00000003 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001B 0x000000FF 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x8000001C 0x00000000 0x80032013 0x00010200 0x8000000F
0x8000001D 0x00000121 0x00C0003F 0x0000003F 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004122 0x0040003F 0x000001FF 0x00000000
0x8000001D 0x00004143 0x03C0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001D 0x0001C163 0x0FC0003F 0x000007FF 0x00000001
0x8000001E 0x00000017 0x00000103 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00800
MSR 0xC0010114 0x00000000 0x00000008
MSR 0xC0010061 0x00000000 0x00000040
MSR 0xC0010062 0x00000000 0x00000000
MSR 0xC0010063 0x00000000 0x00000004
MSR 0xC0010064 0x800001B5 0x0000161A
MSR 0xC0010065 0x800001B5 0x00001617
MSR 0xC0010066 0x80000176 0x00002C14
MSR 0xC0010067 0x8000016A 0x00003611
MSR 0xC0010068 0x80000153 0x00004A0B
MSR 0xC0010015 0x00000000 0x01000011
MSR 0xC001001F 0x00404000 0x00810008
MSR 0xC0010058 0x00000000 0xE0000021
MSR 0xC0010004 0x00000000 0x0D2F3BF0
MSR 0xC0010071 0x01000006 0x3C011617
MSR 0xC0010070 0x00000000 0x3C011617
 
Storage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
USB Device USB Input Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x192F, product=0x0416
USB Device USB Composite Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x04F2, product=0x1060
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x1058, product=0x1110
USB Device NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter, class=0xFF, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x0846, product=0x9011
Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
API NVIDIA I/O
API NVIDIA NVAPI
Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Display adapter 0 
Name NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Revision A1
PCI device bus 5 (0x5), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x10DE (0x3842)
Model ID 0x1201 (0x2069)
 
ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACPI Tree 
_GPE
_L1B
_L03
_L16
_L04
_L0B
_L0F
_L10
_L11
_L12
_L18
_PR_
SSDT
DCOR
TBLD
NPSS
HNDL
APSS
P001
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P002
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P003
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P004
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P005
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P006
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P007
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
P008
TYPE
_PDC
_CST
_CSD
_SB_
PR00
AR00
PR20
AR20
PR21
AR21
PR22
AR22
PR23
AR23
PR12
AR12
PR14
AR14
PR15
AR15
PR16
AR16
PR17
AR17
PR19
AR19
PR1A
AR1A
PR1B
AR1B
PR1C
AR1C
PR1D
AR1D
PR0C
AR0C
PRSA
PRSB
PRSC
PRSD
PRSE
PRSF
PRSG
PRSH
PCI0
_HID
_ADR
_BBN
_UID
_PRT
CPRB
LVGA
BRB_
BRL_
IOB_
IOL_
MBB_
MBL_
MABL
MABH
MALL
MALH
MAML
MAMH
CRS1
CRS2
_CRS
AMDN
_HID
_UID
_STA
NPTR
_CRS
NPTS
NWAK
SMBS
_ADR
SMBS
[ ]
[ ]
REV_
[ ]
I1F_
I12F
[ ]
MT3A
[ ]
EIDX
[ ]
EDAT
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
G39E
G41E
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
G39O
G41O
WIDE
[ ]
DUM1
SOPT
GPIO
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
G06E
G06O
G06I
G07B
[ ]
G0BB
[ ]
G0EB
[ ]
[ ]
G14E
G14O
G14I
[ ]
G15E
G15O
G15I
[ ]
[ ]
G1CI
[ ]
[ ]
G2DE
G2DO
G2DI
[ ]
[ ]
G35E
G35O
[ ]
[ ]
G37E
G37O
G37I
[ ]
[ ]
GE05
[ ]
[ ]
GE15
[ ]
GE16
[ ]
[ ]
GE22
[ ]
[ ]
GAAE
GAAO
GAAI
[ ]
GAFB
GB0B
GPMX
[ ]
[ ]
G06M
G07M
[ ]
G0BM
[ ]
G0EM
[ ]
G14M
G15M
[ ]
G1CM
[ ]
G2DM
[ ]
G37M
[ ]
G70M
[ ]
G76M
[ ]
GAFM
GB0M
IDEC
_ADR
UDMT
PIOT
PITR
MDMT
MDTR
IDE_
[ ]
PPIT
SPIT
PMDT
SMDT
PPIC
****
PPIM
SPIM
[ ]
PUDC
SUDC
[ ]
PUDM
SUDM
GETT
GTM_
STM_
GTF_
PRID
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
P_D0
_ADR
_GTF
P_D1
_ADR
_GTF
SECD
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
S_D0
_ADR
_GTF
S_D1
_ADR
_GTF
SBAZ
_ADR
PCI_
[ ]
[ ]
DNSP
DNSO
ENSR
_PRW
SBRG
_ADR
RMBS
[ ]
[ ]
LR2S
LR2E
SMIP
[ ]
SMIC
GPIO
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
CLPS
[ ]
[ ]
SLPS
[ ]
FSCR
FSSR
[ ]
[ ]
ALLS
SPTS
SWAK
IPTS
S800
_HID
_UID
_STA
CRS_
_CRS
SIO1
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
DCAT
MUT0
ENFG
EXFG
LPTM
UHID
IOID
[ ]
INDX
DATA
[ ]
[ ]
LDN_
[ ]
SCF1
SCF2
SCF3
SCF4
SCF5
SCF6
[ ]
CKCF
[ ]
ACTR
[ ]
IOAH
IOAL
IOH2
IOL2
[ ]
INTR
[ ]
DMCH
[ ]
OPT0
OPT1
OPT2
OPT3
OPT4
OPT5
OPT6
CGLD
DSTA
DCNT
CRS1
IRQM
DMAM
IO11
IO12
LEN1
CRS2
IRQE
DMAE
IO21
IO22
LEN2
IO31
IO32
LEN3
CRS4
IRQL
IRQS
IOHL
IORL
ALMN
LENG
DCRS
DCR2
DCR4
DSRS
DSR2
DSR4
PMFG
SIOS
SIOW
SIOH
EC0_
_HID
_CRS
DPRT
CPRT
_GPE
REGC
_Q80
_Q81
_Q82
_Q83
PIC_
_HID
_CRS
DMAD
_HID
_CRS
TMR_
_HID
_CRS
RTC0
_HID
_CRS
SPKR
_HID
_CRS
RRIO
RDMA
RMSC
_HID
_UID
CRS1
CRS2
_CRS
COPR
_HID
_CRS
NBRM
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
PS2K
_HID
_CID
_STA
_CRS
_PRS
_PSW
_PRW
PS2M
_HID
_CID
_STA
CRS1
CRS2
_CRS
_PRS
_PSW
_PRW
UAR1
_UID
_HID
_STA
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
_PRS
_PRW
SLIC
WMI1
_HID
_UID
_WDG
WMMX
P0PC
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
UHC1
_ADR
_PRW
UHC2
_ADR
_PRW
USB3
_ADR
_PRW
UHC4
_ADR
_PRW
USB5
_ADR
_PRW
UHC6
_ADR
_PRW
UHC7
_ADR
_PRW
SATA
_ADR
_INI
SACS
[ ]
[ ]
STB5
SPTM
PRID
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
_STA
PRIS
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
P_D0
_ADR
_STA
S12P
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
P_D1
_ADR
_STA
S12P
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
SECD
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
SECS
_STA
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
S_D0
_ADR
_STA
S12P
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
S_D1
_ADR
_STA
S12P
_PS0
_PS3
_PSC
PE20
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PE21
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PE22
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PE23
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
IOMA
_ADR
NBF2
[ ]
DID_
[ ]
MBAS
UMEM
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
RD8A
_ADR
NB2_
[ ]
[ ]
MI__
MD__
[ ]
HI__
HD__
[ ]
API_
APD_
NMEM
_HID
_UID
CRS_
_CRS
PC02
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC04
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
JMB0
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
JMB1
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
PC05
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
JMB0
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
JMB1
_ADR
CF40
[ ]
CHE0
MULT
[ ]
CAB0
CHE1
[ ]
AHEN
[ ]
PRT0
AHM0
PRT1
AHM1
CF42
SWAP
PATA
[ ]
WTEN
[ ]
PIOT
UDMA
MDMA
IDEB
GTM0
GTM1
GTM2
GTM3
GTM4
PIO0
DMA0
MDA0
PIO1
DMA1
MDA1
PIO2
DMA2
MDA2
PIO3
DMA3
MDA3
FLGP
FLGS
IDE0
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
IDE1
_ADR
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_GTF
DRV1
_ADR
_GTF
PC06
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC07
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC09
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC0A
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC0B
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC0C
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
PC0D
_ADR
_PRW
_PRT
_INI
BN00
PWRB
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRW
PIRQ
[ ]
PIDX
PDAT
[ ]
PIRA
PIRB
PIRC
PIRD
PIRE
PIRF
PIRG
PIRH
[ ]
PIRS
[ ]
HDAD
[ ]
GEC_
[ ]
USB1
USB2
USB3
USB4
USB5
USB6
USB7
[ ]
IDE_
SATA
[ ]
GPP0
GPP1
GPP2
GPP3
KBDD
[ ]
PD64
IRQC
INTA
INTB
INTC
INTD
BUFA
IPRA
IPRB
IPRC
IPRD
LNKA
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKB
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKC
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKD
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKE
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKF
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKG
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKH
_HID
_UID
_STA
_PRS
_DIS
_CRS
_SRS
RMEM
_HID
_UID
RAMB
[ ]
DSAF
PAR0
PAR1
PAR2
PINX
PADD
MPAR
ARBF
REAX
REBX
RECX
REDX
IOB2
[ ]
SMIC
SMIS
ISMI
GMSR
SMSR
PRID
GPRE
GNVS
SNVS
SARM
GAMM
SAMM
_SI_
_TZ_
_REV
_OS_
_OSI
_GL_
SP1O
IO1B
IO1L
IO2B
IO2L
IO3B
IO3L
SMBB
SMBL
SMB0
SMBM
PMBS
PMLN
SMIO
GPBS
GPLN
APCB
APCL
SPIB
SPIL
HPTB
HPTL
GIOB
IOMB
SMIB
PEBS
PEBL
ACPH
ASSB
AOTB
AAXB
PEHP
SHPC
PEPM
PEER
PECS
ITKE
MBEC
AMWV
SMIP
PICM
_PIC
OSVR
OSFL
MCTH
PRWP
GPRW
WAKP
DEB0
[ ]
DBG8
DEB1
[ ]
DBG9
SS1_
SS2_
SS3_
SS4_
IOST
TOPM
ROMS
VGAF
OSTY
ACMS
[ ]
ICMS
DCMS
[ ]
P80_
[ ]
[ ]
BS_A
CFGS
[ ]
[ ]
PCIE
[ ]
[ ]
GGN2
[ ]
GECE
IR_E
[ ]
[ ]
OSCF
[ ]
PRS0
DET0
[ ]
PRS1
DET1
[ ]
PRS2
DET2
[ ]
PRS3
DET3
[ ]
[ ]
ABPS
[ ]
GPPS
CMPT
[ ]
CMID
[ ]
GPCT
GP0I
GP1I
GP2I
GP3I
GP4I
GP5I
GP6I
GP7I
PCFG
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
PMSA
[ ]
[ ]
PMSB
[ ]
[ ]
PMSC
[ ]
STCL
[ ]
SMIE
SMME
[ ]
RVID
[ ]
SMB1
[ ]
[ ]
G31O
[ ]
[ ]
ACIR
[ ]
PCMD
[ ]
PMS0
[ ]
TLS0
[ ]
PMS1
[ ]
TLS1
[ ]
PMS2
[ ]
TLS2
[ ]
PMS3
[ ]
TLS3
PMIO
[ ]
INPM
DAPM
[ ]
[ ]
MMSO
[ ]
P1EB
ERMM
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
GP51
[ ]
[ ]
GP55
[ ]
[ ]
GP59
[ ]
GP62
[ ]
[ ]
GP64
[ ]
[ ]
GE11
[ ]
GE12
[ ]
[ ]
BATS
[ ]
[ ]
CLPS
[ ]
[ ]
G15A
[ ]
[ ]
SLPS
[ ]
EPNM
DPPF
[ ]
[ ]
PWDE
[ ]
[ ]
ALLS
[ ]
PHYD
[ ]
[ ]
US5R
[ ]
GECD
ABIO
[ ]
INAB
DAAB
RDAB
WTAB
RWAB
CABR
GENC
GHPS
GEN2
GEN1
P1E0
[ ]
[ ]
PEWS
WSTA
[ ]
PEWD
SPTS
SWAK
TRMD
CPMS
KBFG
MSFG
HPET
_HID
CRS_
_STA
_CRS
WOTB
WSSB
WAXB
_PTS
_WAK
IORK
[ ]
IOWK
OMSC
_HID
_UID
AMW0
_HID
_UID
_WDG
CCAC
ECD2
EID2
WED2
WMBC
RSMB
WSMB
RSMW
WSMW
RSMK
WSMK
WMBD
_WED
AMWR
AMWN
WQMO
SPEC
DEVP
SDSP
GDSP
DEVS
DSTS
GPID
KBFT
HKEY
CFVS
CFVG
RAMW
_S0_
_S1_
_S3_
_S4_
_S5_
PTS_
WAK_
```


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

40-50°c is safe and perfectly normal with a stock HSF. Any higher could be a concern.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> 40-50°c is safe and perfectly normal with a stock HSF. Any higher could be a concern.


When I play a game it jumps to 54 C and 60 C


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Dev in need said:


> I also looked into my system to check my ram and I don't think my ram is working correctly. Installed memory (RAM): 8.00 GB (3.95 GB usable) < Doesn't that mean one of my 4 GB sticks is dead ?


That's normal.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



Tyree said:


> That's normal.


I have a 64bit OS why wouldn't the whole 8GB's work ?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Take out both bits of RAM and check one at a time to see if you have a dud stick. Not uncommon with 4GB sticks for one of them to be dead. As for the temps the only place i trust for my voltages/Temps is my BIOS.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



A1tecice said:


> Take out both bits of RAM and check one at a time to see if you have a dud stick. Not uncommon with 4GB sticks for one of them to be dead. As for the temps the only place i trust for my voltages/Temps is my BIOS.


Yup one was a dud alright.. I sent 'em back as RMA... 

Newegg.com was very nice about it too. Which is very cool !

I really want to install this AfterMarket HSF but... I'm not able to where could I take my computer to have this CoolerMaster HSF put inside my computer does bestbuy do things like that ? I know they don't install cpus and stuff. So a HSF would probably be out of the question. 

Anyways my BIOS says my temps are at 50 C at all times. 

I'm just waiting for this thing to over heat and shut down while playing a game because I know its getting way too hot.

I've tried everything I can do. This cpu just runs too hot.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

60°c under stress is high, but not yet dangerous. My post, #47, was referring specifically to the conditions in which you took your temperatures. Feel free to game, but don't run any stress-testing software. Not until you install the HSF.

Which exact step are you not able to complete when installing the HSF?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*



toothman said:


> 60°c under stress is high, but not yet dangerous. My post, #47, was referring specifically to the conditions in which you took your temperatures. Feel free to game, but don't run any stress-testing software. Not until you install the HSF.
> 
> Which exact step are you not able to complete when installing the HSF?


Pretty much everything. 

That metal back plat doesn't seem very safe I just don't feel safe doing something that could damage my computer.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

have you taken the motherboard out?

The majority of aftermarket heatsinks include a backplate and in order to mount the backplate you have to take the motherboard out of the case.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

There are many videos on youtube that will help you visualize the process.

Any local shop would be willing to install it for you if you would like. For a service fee, of course. Feel free to ask to watch so you can learn to do it on your own.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Many newer cases have a cutout on the Mobo mounting plate to accommodate R&R of the CPU backplate but many still require Mobo removal to complete the process.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

I'm looking for a good wifi card to put inside this computer these usb NETGEAR Wirless-N Dual Band things aren't good. 

I'm looking for the best wifi card on the market. Could anybody tell me what the best card would be ?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

my computer


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

The only wireless adapters I've had experience with were all Linksys, which all served me well. This one looks pretty good quality:
Newegg.com - Linksys WMP600N Wireless Adapter with Dual-Band IEEE 802.11a/b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0 PCI WEP, WPA & WPA2 Personal, WPA & WPA2 Enterprise

But if you intend to game, even the best wireless adapter isn't as good as just hooking an ethernet cable up to your router/modem. If you compare pings side-by-side, you'll see the wireless is always higher and jumps around more. A solid wired connection should have low, unchanging pings, and the difference is very noticeable when gaming online.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

I use/sell Linksys wireless products and have never had any issues. However, wireless signals are only as strong as the line of site from the source to the PC. Walls, floors, different materials, electrical appliances can all effect the signal quality.
A "card" type of adapter with an antenna will usually be a better receiver than a USB type adapter.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Okay I installed that AfterMarket fan and ran the cables behind the mobo. I think I've got it done correctly I hope... Any advice ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Use this: Core Temp to monitor temps. It works well with the newer AMD cpu's. It would run hotter with the way you had it wired as the 8 pin cpu pwr cord was blocking the heat from being blown out of the heatsinks fins.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I need a new motherboard.....*

Its looking pretty good guys.

A big thanks goes out to all of you guys that helped.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice! Make sure to download and run Prime95 to test your overclocks for stability. 36°c is very low, so you have plenty more room to overclock.

Glad to have been of help :smile:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

toothman said:


> Very nice! Make sure to download and run Prime95 to test your overclocks for stability. 36°c is very low, so you have plenty more room to overclock.
> 
> Glad to have been of help :smile:


You're all awesome. That is for sure.

I've paid for techsupport before and none has been this good.

I'll run that test here in a min. 

Thank you guys again.

I'm a big fan of this site now.
-----------------------------

I have news.

It will not test for more then 50 secs before it locks up the computer screen. Not sure why it just freezes up. But it didn't work.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

One reason jumps out to me and that's because you overclocked by raising the FSB. With the cpu having an unlocked multiplier all you have to do is leave the FSB at 200 and raise the cpu multiplier. That's the whole point of Amd selling them with an unlocked cpu multiplier.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

AMD man is correct with an unlocked cpu wether its AMD or Intel you do not change the FSB all you change is the multipler and voltages.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I just used the EZ settings. 

There where 3. 1. Silent - 2. Normal - 3. High Performance. I just clicked 3 and saved and exited the bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking should always be done manually, this could be why your having the issues you are.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Overclocking should always be done manually, this could be why your having the issues you are.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Not every program is properly optimized for all processor/mobo combinations. I would trust HWMonitor's numbers. BIOS is always accurate, but as far as I know there's no way to test stress temps while in BIOS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have found for software temp programs, real temp is the best I always have this running next to prime95 when I run it.

It only works for intel though.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay..

I've updated the bios and I think I've fixed the over clock.

```
CPUID HWMonitor Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

HWMonitor version	1.1.9.0

Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		SABERTOOTH 990FX (0x0000045B - 0xEA31EDC0)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor		ITE
LPCIO Model		IT8721
LPCIO Vendor ID		0x90
LPCIO Chip ID		0x8721
LPCIO Revision ID	0x1
Config Mode I/O address	0x2E
Config Mode LDN		0x4
Config Mode registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	10	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	20	87 21 01 00 00 00 99 09 C0 00 00 00 9F 00 00 00 
	30	01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	40	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	50	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	60	02 90 02 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	70	00 02 00 00 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Register space		LPC, base address = 0x0290


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	ITE IT8721
	Voltage 0	11.68 Volts [0xEA] (+12V)
	Voltage 1	4.89 Volts [0xE9] (+5V)
	Voltage 2	0.90 Volts [0x4B] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 3	1.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN3)
	Voltage 4	2.60 Volts [0xD9] (VIN4)
	Voltage 5	3.13 Volts [0xD1] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 6	0.58 Volts [0x30] (VIN6)
	Voltage 7	1.54 Volts [0x80] (VIN7)
	Voltage 8	1.67 Volts [0x8B] (VIN8)
	Temperature 0	34°C (93°F) [0x22] (CPU)
	Temperature 1	27°C (80°F) [0x1B] (Mainboard)
	Fan 0		0 RPM [0x0] (CPU)
	Fan 2		1197 RPM [0x234] (FANIN2)
	Fan PWM 0	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
	Fan PWM 1	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
	Fan PWM 2	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)
Register space		LPC, base address = 0x0290

		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	19 02 FF 02 00 00 00 00 00 80 58 0F 07 FF FF 34 
	10	A3 57 2A 77 C7 80 00 00 03 FF 02 4D AF 95 95 95 
	20	EA E9 4B 8B D9 D1 30 80 8B 22 1B 80 80 CF A2 A2 
	30	92 C4 6F BB 8F B5 74 F3 A7 75 40 AE 2A FA 43 5A 
	40	73 C2 96 BD 6D 97 5F 40 AD 6A D4 00 FF FF FF FF 
	50	2F 18 7F 7F 7F 40 00 00 90 00 38 12 60 00 00 00 
	60	80 14 46 0C A0 41 00 FF 7F 7F 7F 80 00 00 00 FF 
	70	80 00 7F FF 00 41 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F2 02 9C 
	90	FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	A0	B4 AF AF AF AF AF AF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	B0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	C0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	D0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	E0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA NVAPI
	Voltage 0	0.88 Volts [0x36B] (VIN0)
	Temperature 0	27°C (80°F) [0x1B] (TMPIN0)
	Fan 0		1980 RPM [0x7BC] (FANIN0)
	Fan PWM 0	47 pc [0x2F] (FANPWMIN0)


Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		8

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0
	-- Core 1	
		-- Thread 0	1
	-- Core 2	
		-- Thread 0	2
	-- Core 3	
		-- Thread 0	3
	-- Core 4	
		-- Thread 0	4
	-- Core 5	
		-- Thread 0	5
	-- Core 6	
		-- Thread 0	6
	-- Core 7	
		-- Thread 0	7

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		8 (max 8)
	Number of threads	8 (max 8)
	Name			AMD FX-8150
	Codename		Zambezi
	Specification		AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor           
	Package 		Socket AM3+ (942)
	CPUID			F.1.2
	Extended CPUID		15.1
	Core Stepping		OR-B2
	Technology		32 nm
	TDP Limit		124 Watts
	Core Speed		1615.4 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	7.0 x 230.8 MHz
	Stock frequency		3600 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP
	L1 Data cache		8 x 16 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	4 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		4 x 2048 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L3 cache		8 MBytes, 64-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	Min FID			7.0x
	# of P-States		7
	P-State			FID 0x1A - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.412 V)
	P-State			FID 0x17 - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (19.50x - 1.412 V)
	P-State			FID 0x14 - VID 0x16 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.275 V)
	P-State			FID 0x11 - VID 0x1B - IDD 11 (16.50x - 1.212 V)
	P-State			FID 0xB - VID 0x25 - IDD 8 (13.50x - 1.087 V)
	P-State			FID 0x5 - VID 0x30 - IDD 7 (10.50x - 0.950 V)
	P-State			FID 0x10C - VID 0x38 - IDD 5 (7.00x - 0.850 V)

	PStateReg		0x800001B5-0x0000161A
	PStateReg		0x800001B5-0x00001617
	PStateReg		0x80000176-0x00002C14
	PStateReg		0x8000016A-0x00003611
	PStateReg		0x80000153-0x00004A0B
	PStateReg		0x80000141-0x00006005
	PStateReg		0x8000012D-0x0000704C
	PStateReg		0x00000000-0x00000000

	Package Type		0x1
	Model			00
	String 1		0x0
	String 2		0x0
	Page			0x0
	CmpCap			7
	Base TDP		14 Watts
	Boosted P-States		2
	Max non-turbo ratio	18.00x
	Max turbo ratio		21.00x
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 4
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 5


Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
	APIC ID			0
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x00080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000010	0x00000100	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00900
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xEB8B622A
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 1	
	APIC ID			1
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x01080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000011	0x00000100	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE933A885
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 2	
	APIC ID			2
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 2, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x02080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000012	0x00000101	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE954B34A
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 3	
	APIC ID			3
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 3, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x03080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000013	0x00000101	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE9A51572
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 4	
	APIC ID			4
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 4, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x04080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000014	0x00000102	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE9624F2F
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 5	
	APIC ID			5
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 5, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x05080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000015	0x00000102	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE93CEEDB
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 6	
	APIC ID			6
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 6, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x06080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000016	0x00000103	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE978A389
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14

CPU Thread 7	
	APIC ID			7
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 7, Thread ID 0
	Type			02020001h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Dh
	Max CPUID ext. level	8000001Eh
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 16 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 64 KB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 3, U, 8 MB, 8 thread(s)

	CPUID		 
	0x00000000		0x0000000D	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x00000001		0x00600F12	0x07080800	0x1E98220B	0x178BFBFF
	0x00000002		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000003		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000004		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000005		0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00000000
	0x00000006		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x00000000
	0x00000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000008		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x00000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000A		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x0000000D		0x00000007	0x00000340	0x000003C0	0x40000000
	0x80000000		0x8000001E	0x68747541	0x444D4163	0x69746E65
	0x80000001		0x00600F12	0x10000000	0x01C9BFFF	0x2FD3FBFF
	0x80000002		0x20444D41	0x74285846	0x382D296D	0x20303531
	0x80000003		0x68676945	0x6F432D74	0x50206572	0x65636F72
	0x80000004		0x726F7373	0x20202020	0x20202020	0x00202020
	0x80000005		0xFF20FF18	0xFF20FF30	0x10040140	0x40020140
	0x80000006		0x64000000	0x64004200	0x08008140	0x0040C140
	0x80000007		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x000003D9
	0x80000008		0x00003030	0x00000000	0x00004007	0x00000000
	0x80000009		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000A		0x00000001	0x00010000	0x00000000	0x000014FF
	0x8000000B		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000C		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000D		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000E		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000000F		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000010		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000011		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000012		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000013		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000014		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000015		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000016		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000017		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000018		0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x80000019		0xF020F018	0x64000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001A		0x00000003	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001B		0x000000FF	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
	0x8000001C		0x00000000	0x80032013	0x00010200	0x8000000F
	0x8000001D		0x00000121	0x00C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004122	0x0040003F	0x000001FF	0x00000000
	0x8000001D		0x00004143	0x03C0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001D		0x0001C163	0x0FC0003F	0x000007FF	0x00000001
	0x8000001E		0x00000017	0x00000103	0x00000000	0x00000000

	MSR 0x0000001B		0x00000000	0xFEE00800
	MSR 0xC0010114		0x00000000	0x00000008
	MSR 0xC0010061		0x00000000	0x00000040
	MSR 0xC0010062		0x00000000	0x00000000
	MSR 0xC0010063		0x00000000	0x00000004
	MSR 0xC0010064		0x800001B5	0x0000161A
	MSR 0xC0010065		0x800001B5	0x00001617
	MSR 0xC0010066		0x80000176	0x00002C14
	MSR 0xC0010067		0x8000016A	0x00003611
	MSR 0xC0010068		0x80000153	0x00004A0B
	MSR 0xC0010015		0x00000000	0x01000011
	MSR 0xC001001F		0x00404000	0x00810008
	MSR 0xC0010058		0x00000000	0xE0000021
	MSR 0xC0010004		0x00000000	0xE804AA73
	MSR 0xC0010071		0x02800006	0x3C022C14
	MSR 0xC0010070		0x00000000	0x3C022C14



Storage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

USB Device			USB Composite Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x04F2, product=0x1060
USB Device			USB Input Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x192F, product=0x0416
USB Device			USB Mass Storage Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x1058, product=0x1110
USB Device			USB Input Device, class=0x00, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x046D, product=0xCAD2
USB Device			NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter, class=0xFF, subclass=0x00, vendor=0x0846, product=0x9011

Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API				NVIDIA I/O
API				NVIDIA NVAPI

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
	Name			NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
	Revision		A1
	PCI device		bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
	Vendor ID		0x10DE (0x3842)
	Model ID		0x1201 (0x2069)


ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACPI Tree		
_GPE
  _L1B
  _L03
  _L16
  _L04
  _L0B
  _L0F
  _L10
  _L11
  _L12
  _L18
_PR_
  SSDT
  DCOR
  TBLD
  NPSS
  HNDL
  APSS
  P001
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P002
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P003
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P004
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P005
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P006
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P007
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
  P008
    TYPE
    _PDC
    _CST
    _CSD
_SB_
  PR00
  AR00
  PR20
  AR20
  PR21
  AR21
  PR22
  AR22
  PR23
  AR23
  PR12
  AR12
  PR14
  AR14
  PR15
  AR15
  PR16
  AR16
  PR17
  AR17
  PR19
  AR19
  PR1A
  AR1A
  PR1B
  AR1B
  PR1C
  AR1C
  PR1D
  AR1D
  PR0C
  AR0C
  PRSA
  PRSB
  PRSC
  PRSD
  PRSE
  PRSF
  PRSG
  PRSH
  PCI0
    _HID
    _ADR
    _BBN
    _UID
    _PRT
    CPRB
    LVGA
    BRB_
    BRL_
    IOB_
    IOL_
    MBB_
    MBL_
    MABL
    MABH
    MALL
    MALH
    MAML
    MAMH
    CRS1
    CRS2
    _CRS
    AMDN
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      NPTR
      _CRS
    NPTS
    NWAK
    SMBS
      _ADR
      SMBS
      [ ]
      [ ]
      REV_
      [ ]
      I1F_
      I12F
      [ ]
      MT3A
      [ ]
      EIDX
      [ ]
      EDAT
      [ ]
      [ ]
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G39E
      G41E
      [ ]
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G39O
      G41O
      WIDE
      [ ]
      DUM1
      SOPT
      GPIO
      [ ]
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G06E
      G06O
      G06I
      G07B
      [ ]
      G0BB
      [ ]
      G0EB
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G14E
      G14O
      G14I
      [ ]
      G15E
      G15O
      G15I
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G1CI
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G2DE
      G2DO
      G2DI
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G35E
      G35O
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G37E
      G37O
      G37I
      [ ]
      [ ]
      GE05
      [ ]
      [ ]
      GE15
      [ ]
      GE16
      [ ]
      [ ]
      GE22
      [ ]
      [ ]
      GAAE
      GAAO
      GAAI
      [ ]
      GAFB
      GB0B
      GPMX
      [ ]
      [ ]
      G06M
      G07M
      [ ]
      G0BM
      [ ]
      G0EM
      [ ]
      G14M
      G15M
      [ ]
      G1CM
      [ ]
      G2DM
      [ ]
      G37M
      [ ]
      G70M
      [ ]
      G76M
      [ ]
      GAFM
      GB0M
    IDEC
      _ADR
      UDMT
      PIOT
      PITR
      MDMT
      MDTR
      IDE_
      [ ]
      PPIT
      SPIT
      PMDT
      SMDT
      PPIC
      ****
      PPIM
      SPIM
      [ ]
      PUDC
      SUDC
      [ ]
      PUDM
      SUDM
      GETT
      GTM_
      STM_
      GTF_
      PRID
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        P_D0
          _ADR
          _GTF
        P_D1
          _ADR
          _GTF
      SECD
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        S_D0
          _ADR
          _GTF
        S_D1
          _ADR
          _GTF
    SBAZ
      _ADR
      PCI_
      [ ]
      [ ]
      DNSP
      DNSO
      ENSR
      _PRW
    SBRG
      _ADR
      RMBS
      [ ]
      [ ]
      LR2S
      LR2E
      SMIP
      [ ]
      SMIC
      GPIO
      [ ]
      [ ]
      [ ]
      CLPS
      [ ]
      [ ]
      SLPS
      [ ]
      FSCR
      FSSR
      [ ]
      [ ]
      ALLS
      SPTS
      SWAK
      IPTS
      S800
        _HID
        _UID
        _STA
        CRS_
        _CRS
      SIO1
        _HID
        _UID
        CRS_
        _CRS
        DCAT
        MUT0
        ENFG
        EXFG
        LPTM
        UHID
        IOID
        [ ]
        INDX
        DATA
        [ ]
        [ ]
        LDN_
        [ ]
        SCF1
        SCF2
        SCF3
        SCF4
        SCF5
        SCF6
        [ ]
        CKCF
        [ ]
        ACTR
        [ ]
        IOAH
        IOAL
        IOH2
        IOL2
        [ ]
        INTR
        [ ]
        DMCH
        [ ]
        OPT0
        OPT1
        OPT2
        OPT3
        OPT4
        OPT5
        OPT6
        CGLD
        DSTA
        DCNT
        CRS1
        IRQM
        DMAM
        IO11
        IO12
        LEN1
        CRS2
        IRQE
        DMAE
        IO21
        IO22
        LEN2
        IO31
        IO32
        LEN3
        CRS4
        IRQL
        IRQS
        IOHL
        IORL
        ALMN
        LENG
        DCRS
        DCR2
        DCR4
        DSRS
        DSR2
        DSR4
      PMFG
      SIOS
      SIOW
      SIOH
      EC0_
        _HID
        _CRS
        DPRT
        CPRT
        _GPE
        REGC
        _Q80
        _Q81
        _Q82
        _Q83
      PIC_
        _HID
        _CRS
      DMAD
        _HID
        _CRS
      TMR_
        _HID
        _CRS
      RTC0
        _HID
        _CRS
      SPKR
        _HID
        _CRS
      RRIO
      RDMA
      RMSC
        _HID
        _UID
        CRS1
        CRS2
        _CRS
      COPR
        _HID
        _CRS
      NBRM
        _HID
        _UID
        CRS_
        _CRS
      PS2K
        _HID
        _CID
        _STA
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _PSW
        _PRW
      PS2M
        _HID
        _CID
        _STA
        CRS1
        CRS2
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _PSW
        _PRW
      UAR1
        _UID
        _HID
        _STA
        _DIS
        _CRS
        _SRS
        _PRS
        _PRW
    SLIC
    WMI1
      _HID
      _UID
      _WDG
      WMMX
    P0PC
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    UHC1
      _ADR
      _PRW
    UHC2
      _ADR
      _PRW
    USB3
      _ADR
      _PRW
    UHC4
      _ADR
      _PRW
    USB5
      _ADR
      _PRW
    UHC6
      _ADR
      _PRW
    UHC7
      _ADR
      _PRW
    SATA
      _ADR
      _INI
      SACS
      [ ]
      [ ]
      STB5
      SPTM
      PRID
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        _STA
        PRIS
        _PS0
        _PS3
        _PSC
        P_D0
          _ADR
          _STA
          S12P
          _PS0
          _PS3
          _PSC
        P_D1
          _ADR
          _STA
          S12P
          _PS0
          _PS3
          _PSC
      SECD
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        SECS
        _STA
        _PS0
        _PS3
        _PSC
        S_D0
          _ADR
          _STA
          S12P
          _PS0
          _PS3
          _PSC
        S_D1
          _ADR
          _STA
          S12P
          _PS0
          _PS3
          _PSC
    PE20
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PE21
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PE22
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PE23
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    IOMA
      _ADR
      NBF2
      [ ]
      DID_
      [ ]
      MBAS
      UMEM
        _HID
        _UID
        CRS_
        _CRS
    RD8A
      _ADR
      NB2_
      [ ]
      [ ]
      MI__
      MD__
      [ ]
      HI__
      HD__
      [ ]
      API_
      APD_
      NMEM
        _HID
        _UID
        CRS_
        _CRS
    PC02
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC04
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
      JMB0
        _ADR
        CF40
        [ ]
        CHE0
        MULT
        [ ]
        CAB0
        CHE1
        [ ]
        AHEN
        [ ]
        PRT0
        AHM0
        PRT1
        AHM1
        CF42
        SWAP
        PATA
        [ ]
        WTEN
        [ ]
        PIOT
        UDMA
        MDMA
        IDEB
        GTM0
        GTM1
        GTM2
        GTM3
        GTM4
        PIO0
        DMA0
        MDA0
        PIO1
        DMA1
        MDA1
        PIO2
        DMA2
        MDA2
        PIO3
        DMA3
        MDA3
        FLGP
        FLGS
        IDE0
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
        IDE1
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
      JMB1
        _ADR
        CF40
        [ ]
        CHE0
        MULT
        [ ]
        CAB0
        CHE1
        [ ]
        AHEN
        [ ]
        PRT0
        AHM0
        PRT1
        AHM1
        CF42
        SWAP
        PATA
        [ ]
        WTEN
        [ ]
        PIOT
        UDMA
        MDMA
        IDEB
        GTM0
        GTM1
        GTM2
        GTM3
        GTM4
        PIO0
        DMA0
        MDA0
        PIO1
        DMA1
        MDA1
        PIO2
        DMA2
        MDA2
        PIO3
        DMA3
        MDA3
        FLGP
        FLGS
        IDE0
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
        IDE1
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
    PC05
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
      JMB0
        _ADR
        CF40
        [ ]
        CHE0
        MULT
        [ ]
        CAB0
        CHE1
        [ ]
        AHEN
        [ ]
        PRT0
        AHM0
        PRT1
        AHM1
        CF42
        SWAP
        PATA
        [ ]
        WTEN
        [ ]
        PIOT
        UDMA
        MDMA
        IDEB
        GTM0
        GTM1
        GTM2
        GTM3
        GTM4
        PIO0
        DMA0
        MDA0
        PIO1
        DMA1
        MDA1
        PIO2
        DMA2
        MDA2
        PIO3
        DMA3
        MDA3
        FLGP
        FLGS
        IDE0
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
        IDE1
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
      JMB1
        _ADR
        CF40
        [ ]
        CHE0
        MULT
        [ ]
        CAB0
        CHE1
        [ ]
        AHEN
        [ ]
        PRT0
        AHM0
        PRT1
        AHM1
        CF42
        SWAP
        PATA
        [ ]
        WTEN
        [ ]
        PIOT
        UDMA
        MDMA
        IDEB
        GTM0
        GTM1
        GTM2
        GTM3
        GTM4
        PIO0
        DMA0
        MDA0
        PIO1
        DMA1
        MDA1
        PIO2
        DMA2
        MDA2
        PIO3
        DMA3
        MDA3
        FLGP
        FLGS
        IDE0
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
        IDE1
          _ADR
          _GTM
          _STM
          DRV0
            _ADR
            _GTF
          DRV1
            _ADR
            _GTF
    PC06
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC07
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC09
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC0A
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC0B
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC0C
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    PC0D
      _ADR
      _PRW
      _PRT
    _INI
  BN00
  PWRB
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRW
  PIRQ
  [ ]
  PIDX
  PDAT
  [ ]
  PIRA
  PIRB
  PIRC
  PIRD
  PIRE
  PIRF
  PIRG
  PIRH
  [ ]
  PIRS
  [ ]
  HDAD
  [ ]
  GEC_
  [ ]
  USB1
  USB2
  USB3
  USB4
  USB5
  USB6
  USB7
  [ ]
  IDE_
  SATA
  [ ]
  GPP0
  GPP1
  GPP2
  GPP3
  KBDD
  [ ]
  PD64
  IRQC
  INTA
  INTB
  INTC
  INTD
  BUFA
  IPRA
  IPRB
  IPRC
  IPRD
  LNKA
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKB
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKC
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKD
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKE
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKF
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKG
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  LNKH
    _HID
    _UID
    _STA
    _PRS
    _DIS
    _CRS
    _SRS
  RMEM
    _HID
    _UID
  RAMB
  [ ]
  DSAF
  PAR0
  PAR1
  PAR2
  PINX
  PADD
  MPAR
  ARBF
  REAX
  REBX
  RECX
  REDX
  IOB2
  [ ]
  SMIC
  SMIS
  ISMI
  GMSR
  SMSR
  PRID
  GPRE
  GNVS
  SNVS
  SARM
  GAMM
  SAMM
_SI_
_TZ_
_REV
_OS_
_OSI
_GL_
SP1O
IO1B
IO1L
IO2B
IO2L
IO3B
IO3L
SMBB
SMBL
SMB0
SMBM
PMBS
PMLN
SMIO
GPBS
GPLN
APCB
APCL
SPIB
SPIL
HPTB
HPTL
GIOB
IOMB
SMIB
PEBS
PEBL
ACPH
ASSB
AOTB
AAXB
PEHP
SHPC
PEPM
PEER
PECS
ITKE
MBEC
AMWV
SMIP
PICM
_PIC
OSVR
OSFL
MCTH
PRWP
GPRW
WAKP
DEB0
[ ]
DBG8
DEB1
[ ]
DBG9
SS1_
SS2_
SS3_
SS4_
IOST
TOPM
ROMS
VGAF
OSTY
ACMS
[ ]
ICMS
DCMS
[ ]
P80_
[ ]
[ ]
BS_A
CFGS
[ ]
[ ]
PCIE
[ ]
[ ]
GGN2
[ ]
GECE
IR_E
[ ]
[ ]
OSCF
[ ]
PRS0
DET0
[ ]
PRS1
DET1
[ ]
PRS2
DET2
[ ]
PRS3
DET3
[ ]
[ ]
ABPS
[ ]
GPPS
CMPT
[ ]
CMID
[ ]
GPCT
GP0I
GP1I
GP2I
GP3I
GP4I
GP5I
GP6I
GP7I
PCFG
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
PMSA
[ ]
[ ]
PMSB
[ ]
[ ]
PMSC
[ ]
STCL
[ ]
SMIE
SMME
[ ]
RVID
[ ]
SMB1
[ ]
[ ]
G31O
[ ]
[ ]
ACIR
[ ]
PCMD
[ ]
PMS0
[ ]
TLS0
[ ]
PMS1
[ ]
TLS1
[ ]
PMS2
[ ]
TLS2
[ ]
PMS3
[ ]
TLS3
PMIO
[ ]
INPM
DAPM
[ ]
[ ]
MMSO
[ ]
P1EB
ERMM
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
GP51
[ ]
[ ]
GP55
[ ]
[ ]
GP59
[ ]
GP62
[ ]
[ ]
GP64
[ ]
[ ]
GE11
[ ]
GE12
[ ]
[ ]
BATS
[ ]
[ ]
CLPS
[ ]
[ ]
G15A
[ ]
[ ]
SLPS
[ ]
EPNM
DPPF
[ ]
[ ]
PWDE
[ ]
[ ]
ALLS
[ ]
PHYD
[ ]
[ ]
US5R
[ ]
GECD
ABIO
[ ]
INAB
DAAB
RDAB
WTAB
RWAB
CABR
GENC
GHPS
GEN2
GEN1
P1E0
[ ]
[ ]
PEWS
WSTA
[ ]
PEWD
SPTS
SWAK
TRMD
CPMS
KBFG
MSFG
HPET
  _HID
  CRS_
  _STA
  _CRS
WOTB
WSSB
WAXB
_PTS
_WAK
IORK
[ ]
IOWK
OMSC
  _HID
  _UID
AMW0
  _HID
  _UID
  _WDG
  CCAC
  ECD2
  EID2
  WED2
  WMBC
  RSMB
  WSMB
  RSMW
  WSMW
  RSMK
  WSMK
  WMBD
  _WED
  AMWR
  AMWN
  WQMO
  SPEC
  DEVP
  SDSP
  GDSP
  DEVS
  DSTS
  GPID
  KBFT
  HKEY
  CFVS
  CFVG
RAMW
_S0_
_S1_
_S3_
_S4_
_S5_
PTS_
WAK_
```


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would be sceptical at that temp what does the BIOS say?

run prime95 with core temp in the background.

When stress testing an overclock you need to run prime95 for around 6+ hours to ensure stability.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would suggest you leave everything at auto settings so at least your cpu is running at what it should.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> I would suggest you leave everything at auto settings so at least your cpu is running at what it should.


I reset my bios to normal settings with auto. I got some new ram 2X4 I just set those at 1866 being thats how fast they're. Got another fan on the heatsink. Set bios to max out fans at 39C and called it good. PC is running like a champ now.

Pretty sure I'm 100% with this pc now. May add another hard drive but Its all set. 
I was thinking about SLI and another video card. But I didn't feel like spending anymore money. 

Seems to be a beast at 3.6GHz. My overclock was very unstable had to remove it.

Anyways thanks again guys. 

I've got a moster.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

AMD 8-CORE BULLDOZER MY BUILD - YouTube

Check out what I've done.


----------

